# Problems with work-lifeguard-urgent, please read



## nomi432 (Oct 21, 2010)

I only started my job as a lifeguard a few weeks ago. It took a lot of money and training to pass the course and get a job, and normally I'm fine because I always have imodium on me. The other day I was working and I was on my period, which always causes me to be constipated, and throughout my shift I was flipping between constipation and diarrhoea, or what I thought was diarrhoea but was sometimes false alarms. I had to ring up my manager a few times to get someone to cover me while I ran to the loo, and eventually had to leave early. Even on the shifts I did I was constantly panicked, as I can't leave to go to the loo immediately when there is a pool full of people. One thing that panics me in particular is the flume top; I am up in a small room up several flights of stairs alone and I feel very claustrophobic. It didn't make a good impression on my last shift, and I'm working again this weekend. I really love my job apart from this and don't know what to do- please help!!


----------



## nomi432 (Oct 21, 2010)

On that weekend I was fine, no problems though I did have to take imodium. But the next wednesday I worked and had the same thing and had to go home. I managed to but it doesn't look good especially as I'm still on my probation period. I had the same problem when I went up to London to see a comedian and got stuck in a train station, and again when I had to travel up the country. At one point a few years ago it got to the point where I couldn't even leave my house, I don't want to end up like that again


----------

